# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Hi, I'm Mark

## Markymark

Hi, im Mark and I guess im introducing myself!! 

I came across this site using 'stumble' (Firefox) and thought all the ideas floatign arond here seem really interesting! (Although I don't seem to agree with everything lol) 

Well, thats me  :Smilie: !

----------


## JPnyc

Hi,  I'm the forum manager and I ban spammers.

----------

